# Greeting Earthlings from Jupiter Deep Space



## TheAlps (Aug 10, 2006)

Well ok not reeeeally hehehe. But greetings from Dayton, Ohio! Im a composer, I moved from LA when I was on the up and up as I had some health issues and I needed to get out of the fray for a little while. and now I fell in love with this small city that my girlfriend is from. People are friendly, life is cheap, I dont wanna go back! Sooooo I'm trying to market myself and get work from my studio here and just pop into LA for spotting and whatnot. I guess that I will see if its possible after my blitz marketing campaign next month. Anyhow check out my stuff sometime: http://www.alpiar.com and I look forward to chatting with you all, looks like a really nice community here


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Aug 10, 2006)

Ey mate,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to VI!  I was expecting somebody from maybe Switzerland or something - but Dayton, Ohio - close enough... :lol: Enjoy yourself on the forum.


----------

